# proactive biofungicide regime



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey Guys

I'm wondering how many do this? I am going to attempt to this year, but I'm not sure when I should start. I thought about doing it now but didn't know if it was too early.

Tim


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I'd like to know also and if there is something to look for that signals when to start.

But, I have been proactive using Serenade the past 2 years. In 2015, I started on 5/6. In 2016, I started on 5/8. But I don't recall why though. LOL.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

For me its more something to do lol but trying to stay low budget this year


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I follow a proactive biofungicide regimen. It will be different this year being a reno year, but in the past I would put a couple apps of corn down. One now, and then another around June 1st for my area. Also around June 1st is when I started in on the serenade apps. I'm kicking around if I should do a couple apps of corn this year as well before the reno. Thoughts? I suppose it's always a good idea to get some grains in the soil.

E.G., IIRC you were putting serenade down on your reno. How long after germination did you wait until you started? And how frequent did you apply?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Well I just applied a few days ago. I am waiting for a corn meal producer to let me know when they have some fresh ground new england corn scraps hehe


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> E.G., IIRC you were putting serenade down on your reno. How long after germination did you wait until you started? And how frequent did you apply?


I just reviewed my notes from last years Reno and I actually did not spray Serenade at all.

I plan to start spraying Serenade soon though.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't mess around with such, fungal pressure is way too high here in the transition zone. Propiconazole every 2 weeks starting May 1st and a bottle of azoxystrobin on the shelf for when I need to bring out the big guns.


----------

